

Sources of angel funding for industries other than software? - rianjs

Most of the VC active on the web are investors in software generally, and Internet startups specifically. It's also pretty easy to find green technology and resource scarcity investors. This hardly covers the entrepreneurial spectrum, however.<p>How do you find the angels and other VC who don't specialize in these niches? Specifically I'm looking for media angels specifically, but the question is applicable across many other industries as well. In my particular case, it's a product that an organization buys, as opposed to content monetized indirectly.<p>How might I go about finding such an angel? It'd be a very small investment ($50K max), which limits my options further as most angels are looking for $100K min, FWIS.
======
anigbrowl
try <http://www.filmfinancing.org/> \- they stage small meetups in NY, SF and
LA (mainly the big 2), which usually attract 10-20 indie producers and several
current or prospective investors. The small size makes networking pleasant and
painless.

